# Sex trafficker arrested in Russia!



## Freeman (Apr 27, 2011)

Another International sex traffickers of white slavery is sentenced to 18 years in jail!

He exported girls to "israel", Greece, Spain, Italy, Holland...etc.

Russia sentences Israeli to 18 years for sex trafficking - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News


----------



## slukasiewski (Apr 27, 2011)

Freeman said:


> Another International sex traffickers of white slavery is sentenced to 18 years in jail!
> 
> He exported girls to "israel", Greece, Spain, Italy, Holland...etc.
> 
> Russia sentences Israeli to 18 years for sex trafficking - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News



Why do you put "Israel" in quote marks ?


----------



## Jos (Apr 27, 2011)

"Tooth fairy"


----------



## martybegan (Apr 27, 2011)

slukasiewski said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Another International sex traffickers of white slavery is sentenced to 18 years in jail!
> ...



This thread will attract all the usual jew haters, especially the trolls. 

Its a swipe at Israels supposed illegitamacy, which is mostly in thier empty, addled brains.


----------



## Douger (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah. Them thar fucking Roooshinz is anti Semitic.
BTW.
The correct spelling is IsNtReal..........The second biggest farce ever perpetuated on man "kind"


----------



## martybegan (Apr 27, 2011)

Douger said:


> Yeah. Them thar fucking Roooshinz is anti Semitic.
> BTW.
> The correct spelling is IsNtReal..........The second biggest farce ever perpetuated on man "kind"



Or just the trolls in general.


----------



## editec (Apr 27, 2011)

White Slavers ought to hanged.

They ought be given the same consideration as PIRATES.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 27, 2011)

editec said:


> White Slavers ought to hanged.
> 
> They ought be given the same consideration as PIRATES.



I think slavers in general are the scum of the earth, lets try to be multi-cultural here and hang the bastards no matter what the ethnicity of the woman.

This is more of a gender crime than a racial crime anyway.


----------



## editec (Apr 27, 2011)

martybegan said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > White Slavers ought to hanged.
> ...


 
Did anything _I post_ suggest that I thought otherwise?

Slavery is EVERYBODY'S business, regardless of who it victimizes, or where on earth it happens.

Slavery is an affont to humanity generally.

Or, if you're of a my kind of Christian persuasion, it is an affront_ to GOD._


----------



## The Gadfly (Apr 27, 2011)

editec said:


> White Slavers ought to hanged.
> 
> They ought be given the same consideration as PIRATES.



Agreed! Any and all forms of slave trading in this modern age ought to be a capital offense!


----------



## martybegan (Apr 27, 2011)

editec said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



I didnt mean to imply anything about your post, just wanted to add to the statement. 

It probably came out wrong. sorry bout that.


----------



## syrenn (Apr 27, 2011)

slukasiewski said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Another International sex traffickers of white slavery is sentenced to 18 years in jail!
> ...





Nice fake prono shot.


----------



## Lasher (Apr 27, 2011)

martybegan said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



But what's the point, Izzy?


----------



## Lasher (Apr 27, 2011)

martybegan said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > White Slavers ought to hanged.
> ...



Are you so stupid as to believe that photo isn't a posed fake?


----------



## Lasher (Apr 27, 2011)

The Gadfly said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > White Slavers ought to hanged.
> ...



The so-called "Russian mafia" is 100% Jewish.


----------

